# ppp0 z GPRS Jak to zrobić - zróbmy to razem

## m1k0

Telefony sa już tak powszechne, że aż dziw mnie bierze, że nie mogę znaleźć czegokolwiek co może rozwiązać mój problem podłączenia laptopa 

Mam zrobione:

- ustawiony kernel

```
laptok ~ # zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -E '(ACM)|(PPP)'

CONFIG_PPP=y

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=y

# CONFIG_PPPOE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_USB_ACM=y

```

telefon jest wykrywany

```
laptok ~ # dmesg

<ciach/>     

cdc_acm 6-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

cdc_acm 6-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

cdc_acm 6-2:1.0: ttyACM0: USB ACM device

usb 6-2: adding 6-2:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

usb 6-2:1.1: uevent

usb 6-2:1.1: uevent

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '009'

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0010

```

poszły instalki

```
laptok ~ # equery uses ppp

[ Searching for packages matching ppp... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for net-dialup/ppp-2.4.4-r9 ]

 U I

 - - activefilter : Enables activefilter support

 - - atm          : Enables support for PPP over ATM (PPPoA)

 + + dhcp         : Enables the DHCP plugin

 - - eap-tls      : Enables support for Extensible Authentication Protocol and Transport Level Security (EAP-TLS)

 + + gtk          : Adds support for x11-libs/gtk+ (The GIMP Toolkit)

 - - ipv6         : Adds support for IP version 6

 - - mppe-mppc    : Enables support for MPPE-MPPC

 + + pam          : Adds support PAM (Pluggable Authentication Modules) - DANGEROUS to arbitrarily flip

 - - radius       : Adds support for RADIUS authentication

laptok ~ # equery uses  wvdial

[ Searching for packages matching wvdial... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ No USE flags found for net-dialup/wvdial-1.56]

```

w sumie, to nie wiem czy potrzebny jest ten wvdial

również dokonałem próby konfiguracji net

```
laptok ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net               

<ciach/>

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="/dev/ttyACM0"

phone_number_ppp0=( "*99***1#" )

username_ppp0=

password_ppp0=

pppd_ppp0=(

       "maxfail 10"

       "updetach"

       "noauth"

       "lcp-echo-interval 5"

       "lcp-echo-failure 12"

       "debug"

       "noipdefault"

       "defaultroute"

       "usepeerdns"

       "ipcp-accept-remote"

       "ipcp-accept-local"

       "holdoff 3"

       "noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp"

       "115200"

       "lock"

       "nocrtscts"

)

chat_ppp0=(

      # 'ABORT' 'BUSY'

      'ABORT' 'ERROR'

      # 'ABORT' 'NO ANSWER'

      # 'ABORT' 'NO CARRIER'

      # 'ABORT' 'NO DIALTONE'

      # 'ABORT' 'Invalid Login'

      # 'ABORT' 'Login incorrect'

      '' 'AT+IPR=115200'

      'OK' 'ATZ'

      'OK' 'AT+cgdcont=1,"IP","www.plusgsm.pl"' # Put your modem initialization string here

      'OK' 'ATDT\T'

      'TIMEOUT' '60'

      'CONNECT' ''

      'TIMEOUT' '5'

      '~--' ''

)

```

podłączam pliczek

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.ppp0
```

w sumie to wszystko...

odpalam

```

laptok ~ # /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

 * Starting ppp0

 *   Bringing up ppp0

 *     ppp

 *       Running pppd ...

```

czekam i nic

patrzę na logi

```

Sep  3 21:14:25 laptok chat[24751]: abort on (ERROR)

Sep  3 21:14:25 laptok chat[24751]: send (AT+IPR=115200^M)

Sep  3 21:14:25 laptok chat[24751]: expect (OK)

Sep  3 21:14:25 laptok chat[24751]: AT+IPR=115200^M^M

Sep  3 21:14:25 laptok chat[24751]: OK

Sep  3 21:14:25 laptok chat[24751]:  -- got it

Sep  3 21:14:25 laptok chat[24751]: send (ATZ^M)

Sep  3 21:14:25 laptok chat[24751]: expect (OK)

Sep  3 21:14:25 laptok chat[24751]: ^M

Sep  3 21:14:25 laptok chat[24751]: ATZ^M^M

Sep  3 21:14:25 laptok chat[24751]: OK

Sep  3 21:14:25 laptok chat[24751]:  -- got it

Sep  3 21:14:25 laptok chat[24751]: send (AT+cgdcont=1,"IP","www.plusgsm.pl"^M)

Sep  3 21:14:25 laptok chat[24751]: expect (OK)

Sep  3 21:14:25 laptok chat[24751]: ^M

Sep  3 21:14:26 laptok chat[24751]: AT+cgdcont=1,"IP","www.plusgsm.pl"^M^M

Sep  3 21:14:26 laptok chat[24751]: OK

Sep  3 21:14:26 laptok chat[24751]:  -- got it

Sep  3 21:14:26 laptok chat[24751]: send (ATDT*99***1#^M)

Sep  3 21:14:26 laptok chat[24751]: timeout set to 60 seconds

Sep  3 21:14:26 laptok chat[24751]: expect (CONNECT)

Sep  3 21:14:26 laptok chat[24751]: ^M

Sep  3 21:14:26 laptok chat[24751]: ATDT*99***1#^M^M

Sep  3 21:14:26 laptok chat[24751]: CONNECT

Sep  3 21:14:26 laptok chat[24751]:  -- got it

Sep  3 21:14:26 laptok chat[24751]: send (^M)

Sep  3 21:14:26 laptok chat[24751]: timeout set to 5 seconds

Sep  3 21:14:26 laptok chat[24751]: expect (~)

Sep  3 21:14:26 laptok chat[24751]: ^M

Sep  3 21:14:31 laptok chat[24751]: alarm

Sep  3 21:14:31 laptok chat[24751]: send (^M)

Sep  3 21:14:31 laptok chat[24751]: send (^M)

Sep  3 21:14:31 laptok pppd[23515]: Serial connection established.

Sep  3 21:14:31 laptok pppd[23515]: using channel 26

Sep  3 21:14:31 laptok pppd[23515]: Using interface ppp0

Sep  3 21:14:31 laptok pppd[23515]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyACM0

Sep  3 21:14:32 laptok pppd[23515]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x7 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xfd9031fd>]

Sep  3 21:14:32 laptok pppd[23515]: rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x7 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xfd9031fd>]

Sep  3 21:14:32 laptok pppd[23515]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <auth pap> <magic 0xcd7e606> <pcomp> <accomp

>]

Sep  3 21:14:32 laptok pppd[23515]: No auth is possible

Sep  3 21:14:32 laptok pppd[23515]: sent [LCP ConfRej id=0x1 <auth pap> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Sep  3 21:14:32 laptok pppd[23515]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xcd7e60d>]

Sep  3 21:14:32 laptok pppd[23515]: sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x2 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xcd7e60d>]

Sep  3 21:14:32 laptok pppd[23515]: sent [LCP EchoReq id=0x0 magic=0xfd9031fd]

Sep  3 21:14:32 laptok pppd[23515]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x7 <addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0>]

Sep  3 21:14:32 laptok pppd[23515]: rcvd [LCP EchoRep id=0x0 magic=0xcd7e616]

Sep  3 21:14:32 laptok pppd[23515]: rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0x3 05 00 00 0a 00 00 00 00 00 00]

Sep  3 21:14:32 laptok pppd[23515]: LCP terminated by peer (^E^@^@^J^@^@^@^@^@^@)

Sep  3 21:14:32 laptok pppd[23515]: sent [LCP TermAck id=0x3]

Sep  3 21:14:32 laptok pppd[23515]: Modem hangup

Sep  3 21:14:32 laptok pppd[23515]: Connection terminated.

Sep  3 21:14:33 laptok uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: release dev 9 ep89-INT, period 8, phase 4, 23 us

```

te zwrotki powtarzają się ciągle...

to tyle,

jaką dróżką pójść dalej

temat wydaje się bardzo prozaiczny, ale nie potrafię sobie z tym poradzić.

Myślę, iż dużo ludzi chciałoby znać odpowiedź jak ożywić laptopa w strefie GPRS.

żródła

====

http://302found.com/wiki/index.php?title=Motorola_v195_with_T-Mobile_on_Gentoo_Linux

http://newbie.linux.pl/?id=article&show=231

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Access_the_Interweb_using_a_moblie_phone_and_Bluetooth

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Nokia_S60_and_N_series

----------

o, a teraz mam

```
Sep  4 07:35:00 laptok chat[13717]: abort on (ERROR)

Sep  4 07:35:00 laptok chat[13717]: send (AT+IPR=115200^M)

Sep  4 07:35:00 laptok chat[13717]: expect (OK)

Sep  4 07:35:00 laptok chat[13717]: AT+IPR=115200^M^M

Sep  4 07:35:00 laptok chat[13717]: ERROR

Sep  4 07:35:00 laptok chat[13717]:  -- failed

Sep  4 07:35:00 laptok chat[13717]: Failed (ERROR)

Sep  4 07:35:00 laptok pppd[12925]: Connect script failed

```

Wychodzi, że coś nie tak z inicjacją połączenia.

Jak dowiedzieć się jaka być powinna ?

Można to podejrzeć na windzie, np. w Motorola Phone Tools - on problemów z łączeniem nie ma.

----------

## BeteNoire

To jeszcze nic nie mówi o problemie

```
Sep  4 07:35:00 laptok pppd[12925]: Connect script failed 
```

ale tutaj widać, że masz zwieszkę modemu:

```
Sep  3 21:14:32 laptok pppd[23515]: Modem hangup 
```

U mnie wklejenie takiej konfiguracji jak Twoja skończyło się zresetowaniem telefonu. Dlatego zrezygnowałem z kabla i postawiłem na Bluetooth... który też daje prawidłowego połączenia :/

----------

## m1k0

no  to może przeinstaluję pppd?

Ja potrzebuję konfiguracji na USB - z braku BT. Ale mam w planach instalację na laptoku z BT

----------

## KrissN

Ja pozwolę sobie wstawić swoją działającą konfigurację GPRS dla sieci Plus GSM i telefonu Motorola V975 via USB.

jajko:

```
kriss@ionadh ~ $ zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -E '(ACM)|(PPP)'

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_PPPOATM=m

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m
```

ppp:

```
kriss@ionadh ~ $ equery uses ppp

[ Searching for packages matching ppp... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for net-dialup/ppp-2.4.4-r9 ]

 U I

 - - activefilter : Enables activefilter support

 - - atm          : Enables support for PPP over ATM (PPPoA)

 + + dhcp         : Enables the DHCP plugin

 - - eap-tls      : Enables support for Extensible Authentication Protocol and Transport Level Security (EAP-TLS)

 - - gtk          : Adds support for x11-libs/gtk+ (The GIMP Toolkit)

 + + ipv6         : Adds support for IP version 6

 - - mppe-mppc    : Enables support for MPPE-MPPC

 + + pam          : Adds support PAM (Pluggable Authentication Modules) - DANGEROUS to arbitrarily flip

 - - radius       : Adds support for RADIUS authentication
```

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
# Internet over GPRS

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="/dev/ttyACM0"

pppd_ppp0=(

        "115200"

        "crtscts"

        "modem"

#       "-detach"

        "noccp"

        "defaultroute"

        "usepeerdns"

        "noauth"

        "ipcp-accept-remote"

        "ipcp-accept-local"

        "noipdefault"

)

phone_number_ppp0=( "*99***1#" )

chat_ppp0=(

        'ABORT' 'BUSY'

        'ABORT' 'ERROR'

        'ABORT' 'NO ANSWER'

        'ABORT' 'NO CARRIER'

        'ABORT' 'NO DIALTONE'

        'ABORT' 'Invalid Login'

        'ABORT' 'Login incorrect'

        'TIMEOUT' '5'

        '' 'ATZ'

        'OK' 'AT+CGATT=0'

        'OK' 'AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","www.plusgsm.pl"'

        'OK' 'ATD*99***1#'

        'CONNECT' ''

)
```

Jest w niej pewnie kilka dziwactw (np. numer telefonu podany dwa razy), ale stawiałem ją trochę na szybko i później już nie chciało mi się sprzątać.

W drodze jest już nowy telefon, tym razem na BT i jak dotrze to będę oczywiście pracował nad sportowaniem tego pod nowe realia.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## m1k0

U mnie to nie zadziałało

KrissN, możesz pokazać swój fragment logu? Oto mój

```
laptok ~ # cat /var/log/messages

Sep  5 18:23:37 laptok chat[23085]: abort on (BUSY)

Sep  5 18:23:37 laptok chat[23085]: abort on (ERROR)

Sep  5 18:23:37 laptok chat[23085]: abort on (NO ANSWER)

Sep  5 18:23:37 laptok chat[23085]: abort on (NO CARRIER)

Sep  5 18:23:37 laptok chat[23085]: abort on (NO DIALTONE)

Sep  5 18:23:37 laptok chat[23085]: abort on (Invalid Login)

Sep  5 18:23:37 laptok chat[23085]: abort on (Login incorrect)

Sep  5 18:23:37 laptok chat[23085]: timeout set to 5 seconds

Sep  5 18:23:37 laptok chat[23085]: send (ATZ^M)

Sep  5 18:23:37 laptok chat[23085]: expect (OK)

Sep  5 18:23:37 laptok chat[23085]: ATZ^M^M

Sep  5 18:23:37 laptok chat[23085]: OK

Sep  5 18:23:37 laptok chat[23085]:  -- got it

Sep  5 18:23:37 laptok chat[23085]: send (AT+CGATT=0^M)

Sep  5 18:23:37 laptok chat[23085]: expect (OK)

Sep  5 18:23:37 laptok chat[23085]: ^M

Sep  5 18:23:37 laptok chat[23085]: AT+CGATT=0^M^M

Sep  5 18:23:37 laptok chat[23085]: OK

Sep  5 18:23:37 laptok chat[23085]:  -- got it

Sep  5 18:23:37 laptok chat[23085]: send (AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","www.plusgsm.pl"^M)

Sep  5 18:23:37 laptok chat[23085]: expect (OK)

Sep  5 18:23:37 laptok chat[23085]: ^M

Sep  5 18:23:37 laptok chat[23085]: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","www.plusgsm.pl"^M^M

Sep  5 18:23:37 laptok chat[23085]: OK

Sep  5 18:23:37 laptok chat[23085]:  -- got it

Sep  5 18:23:37 laptok chat[23085]: send (ATD*99***1#^M)

Sep  5 18:23:38 laptok chat[23085]: expect (CONNECT)

Sep  5 18:23:38 laptok chat[23085]: ^M

Sep  5 18:23:38 laptok chat[23085]: ATD*99***1#^M^M

Sep  5 18:23:38 laptok chat[23085]: CONNECT

Sep  5 18:23:38 laptok chat[23085]:  -- got it

Sep  5 18:23:38 laptok chat[23085]: send (^M)

Sep  5 18:23:38 laptok pppd[22521]: Serial connection established.

Sep  5 18:23:38 laptok pppd[22521]: Using interface ppp0

Sep  5 18:23:38 laptok pppd[22521]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyACM0

Sep  5 18:23:39 laptok pppd[22521]: Hangup (SIGHUP)

Sep  5 18:23:39 laptok pppd[22521]: Modem hangup

Sep  5 18:23:39 laptok pppd[22521]: Connection terminated.

Sep  5 18:23:40 laptok usb 2-4: unlink qh64-0001/f7f7a180 start 63 [1/0 us]

```

w net mam jesz sekcje eth0 i wlan0 - może to to bruździ?

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

# uzyskanie dynamicznego adresu ip

# config_eth1=("dhcp")

# program uruchamiajcy interfejs WiFi

modules_wlan0=("wpa_supplicant")

# przykadowa nazwa sterownika dla interfejsu WiFi

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

# modu sucy do pokazania informacji odnonie interfejsu WiFi

modules_wlan0=("iwconfig")

# Internet over GPRS

 config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

 link_ppp0="/dev/ttyACM0"

 pppd_ppp0=(

         "115200"

         "crtscts"

         "modem"

 #       "-detach"

         "noccp"

         "defaultroute"

         "usepeerdns"

         "noauth"

         "ipcp-accept-remote"

         "ipcp-accept-local"

         "noipdefault"

 )

 phone_number_ppp0=( "*99***1#" )

 chat_ppp0=(

         'ABORT' 'BUSY'

         'ABORT' 'ERROR'

         'ABORT' 'NO ANSWER'

         'ABORT' 'NO CARRIER'

         'ABORT' 'NO DIALTONE'

         'ABORT' 'Invalid Login'

         'ABORT' 'Login incorrect'

         'TIMEOUT' '5'

         '' 'ATZ'

         'OK' 'AT+CGATT=0'

         'OK' 'AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","www.plusgsm.pl"'

         'OK' 'ATD*99***1#'

         'CONNECT' ''

 )

```

----------

## KrissN

 *Quote:*   

> KrissN, możesz pokazać swój fragment logu?

 

Proszę bardzo:

```
Sep  5 20:38:12 [InitNG] Service net/ppp0 is starting._

Sep  5 20:38:12 [InitNG] Service virtual/net is starting._

Sep  5 20:38:12 [InitNG] Service virtual/net/ppp0 is starting._

Sep  5 20:38:12 [pppd] pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

Sep  5 20:38:12 [InitNG] Service net/ppp0 is up._

Sep  5 20:38:12 [InitNG] Service virtual/net is up._

Sep  5 20:38:12 [InitNG] Service virtual/net/ppp0 is up._

Sep  5 20:38:13 [chat] abort on (BUSY)

Sep  5 20:38:13 [chat] abort on (ERROR)

Sep  5 20:38:13 [chat] abort on (NO ANSWER)

Sep  5 20:38:13 [chat] abort on (NO CARRIER)

Sep  5 20:38:13 [chat] abort on (NO DIALTONE)

Sep  5 20:38:13 [chat] abort on (Invalid Login)

Sep  5 20:38:13 [chat] abort on (Login incorrect)

Sep  5 20:38:13 [chat] timeout set to 5 seconds

Sep  5 20:38:13 [chat] send (ATZ^M)

Sep  5 20:38:13 [chat] expect (OK)

Sep  5 20:38:13 [chat] ATZ^M^M

Sep  5 20:38:13 [chat] OK

Sep  5 20:38:13 [chat] -- got it_

Sep  5 20:38:13 [chat] send (AT+CGATT=0^M)

Sep  5 20:38:13 [chat] expect (OK)

Sep  5 20:38:13 [chat] ^M

Sep  5 20:38:13 [chat] AT+CGATT=0^M^M

Sep  5 20:38:13 [chat] OK

Sep  5 20:38:13 [chat] -- got it_

Sep  5 20:38:13 [chat] send (AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","www.plusgsm.pl"^M)

Sep  5 20:38:14 [chat] expect (OK)

Sep  5 20:38:14 [chat] ^M

Sep  5 20:38:14 [chat] AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","www.plusgsm.pl"^M^M

Sep  5 20:38:14 [chat] OK

Sep  5 20:38:14 [chat] -- got it_

Sep  5 20:38:14 [chat] send (ATD*99***1#^M)

Sep  5 20:38:14 [chat] expect (CONNECT)

Sep  5 20:38:14 [chat] ^M

Sep  5 20:38:14 [chat] ATD*99***1#^M^M

Sep  5 20:38:14 [chat] CONNECT

Sep  5 20:38:14 [chat] -- got it_

Sep  5 20:38:14 [chat] send (^M)

Sep  5 20:38:15 [pppd] Serial connection established.

Sep  5 20:38:15 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Sep  5 20:38:15 [kernel] Device driver ppp0 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

Sep  5 20:38:15 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyACM0

Sep  5 20:38:22 [pppd] not replacing existing default route to eth2 [xxx.xx.xxx.x]

Sep  5 20:38:22 [pppd] local  IP address 10.240.156.xx

Sep  5 20:38:22 [pppd] remote IP address 192.168.100.xxx

Sep  5 20:38:22 [pppd] primary   DNS address 212.2.96.51

Sep  5 20:38:22 [pppd] secondary DNS address 212.2.96.52
```

----------

